# Cmu pillars



## ninotex (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a person that wants a fence that looks like this. Im going to get some stone guys to do the pillars but i want to make sure the footers are done right. Any suggestions on the footer dimensions and rebar size? The pillars will probably be 6-8 ft high.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Doubt you'll be able to go over 6' without a variance.

Friend did this same thing on his fence.

Footings are 2' x 2' x 30" deep.

12"oc #4 bar mat in footing. 2 #4 bars extend through block.

Block is grouted solid.

Been there 22 years and no problems.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Check freeze depth.


----------



## NYC_Line7 (Jun 26, 2015)

good point, we ussually go below the frost line with footings. Not sure about fence footings though/


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

We do a lot of porch pillars, the last few have been done to engineered drawings, standard 18"x18" brick pillar on a 24"x24" x 16"( minimum) thick footing with 4 vert rebar tied together to and bottom. We have to go 4' below grade too.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The footing depth is very important because of the turning force of the fence.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

All the previous posts definitely had their merit. However,charts # 1,#2,#3 will help you dial it in. I would do my calculations based on the tech. note and charts in particular and then have a P.E. sign off.Why take on the mantle of responsibility ? That is what errors and omission insurance is for.


As the old saying goes "he who represents himself,has a fool for a client",that is why engineers are paid the big bucks.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

fjn said:


> All the previous posts definitely had their merit. However,charts # 1,#2,#3 will help you dial it in. I would do my calculations based on the tech. note and charts in particular and then have a P.E. sign off.Why take on the mantle of responsibility ? That is what errors and omission insurance is for.
> 
> 
> As the old saying goes "he who represents himself,has a fool for a client",that is why engineers are paid the big bucks.


I think you forgot the link Fred


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I think you forgot the link Fred





You are right. Thank you,here it is.



http://gobrick.com/Portals/25/docs/Technical Notes/TN29A.pdf


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Check freeze depth.


he's a few miles south of you Bob.

only thing that freezes is water in a freezer.....

his biggest problem will likely be with permits & zoning.


----------



## ninotex (Oct 14, 2015)

Not sure but I think this neighborhood only has a couple feet of dirt before solid rock. Thanks a lot guys. Thats a good start.


----------

